# Troubleshooting Nissan dual Diveristy antenna (03 maxima)



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My closest friend got a 2003 maxima titanium edition and asked me to hook him up with a nice system. So of course I did for fun and because hes my friend.

All he had was a zapco studio 300x and gave me a budget of under 600 for all.

I got the alpine 9887
seas neo textiles
illusion luccent 6.5s
Alto mobile 4 channel(75x4) fullrange class d 
and I gave him one of my temporary enclosures with a ed 11k I wasnt using which his zapco powers. But I finished it up nice for him with fleckstone. 
Wiring harness and master sheet from crutchfield.
Came to just over 500 with wiring I had laying around.

Well the install is all wired up well and sounds pretty good but for the life of me, I can not get any radio signal. This maxima has the dual diversity antenna and I believe I got the right antenna adapter from crutchfield. Cds and ipod works great but he loves radio so hes disappointed and stated he would never have gone through this if he knew it would result in no radio. Which kinda annoys me because I got him a very nice system for cheap, spent the weekend installing it for free and he doesnt appreciate it because the lack of radio just ruins it for him. Plus I wanted to blow him away with the best system he ever had.

This maxima has a no visible antenna and its built into the rear window. I originally installed it: nothing as far as radio. I asked a couple maxima people here and they stated they did not have radio reception either. I called crutchfield and was informed there is an antenna booster I have to tap into with the pwr antenna lead and I had some hope. Well I tapped into it and still nothing but static.

So I know we have some installers here and I was wondering if it is possible to use an aftemarket deck with this car and still have radio reception. There has to be a way. I feel kinda guilty and want to be able to fix it as hes a close friend of mine. I told him to bring it to a shop and have a pro do it as a quick fix but he refuses to spend anymore. 

Anyone have experience with Nissan or the 2003 maximas dualdiversity antenna and how to get reception aside from installing a new antenna? He does not want to do that either and I feel guilty about it. Plus I want everything to be perfect for him.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got a maxima and I didn't have that problem when I dropped the new deck in, but the antenna plug has a spot in the new deck. Reception is sorta crappy, like all the diversity antennas. I didn't have any adapters. Head over to forums.maxima.org They'll fix you up quick.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an 01' Maxima and I have done a few installs in other 5th gens, I have had reduced signal on both FM and AM in every case including my own. I don't know of a fix either. I wish I could help.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats not good to hear. I searched their forum and did all the "magic fixes" like hooking up the remote antenna wire and still no dice. I posted this there but it doesnt seem promising. Im talking like no reception at all. Just static.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Does the diversity system have amplification for the RF signal? and if so is said amplification getting power from the antenna output on the radio?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

chad said:


> Does the diversity system have amplification for the RF signal? and if so is said amplification getting power from the antenna output on the radio?


Yes, theres a amplifier that is connected to the radio antenna turn on in the wiring harness. I actually followed the wire and found the booster just to make sure this lead to the antenna amplifier. This is also the wire that the maxima forums say triggers the antenna amplifier. I did not get any improvement.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

So the stock stereo, 1 antenna input or two?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The stock antenna has two separate pins that is specific to the nissan dual diversity and I believe there are 3 separate antennas in the rear window. The adapter looks like this and you can see the pins. Not a typical design.










You can see it on this auction but the image is copyrighted so I cant post it in here.

eBay Motors: 02 03 Maxima BOSE Cass & 6 Disc CD Player Radio CR260 (item 200309322360 end time Feb-18-09 18:11:32 PST)

they have pics of the back of the stock deck and the antenna connection is the circle on the left if it helps


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

So the male goes to the alpine, the dual pin male goes where? And the female?

I would expect a dual pin female to single pin male with some sort of multiplexing box.

Or maybe I'm confused as ****?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

chad said:


> So the male goes to the alpine, the dual pin male goes where? And the female?
> 
> I would expect a dual pin female to single pin male with some sort of multiplexing box.
> 
> Or maybe I'm confused as ****?


Wait crutchfield has two adapters for this. The one I showed you is for an additional fm changer.

These are the two radio adapter for the 2003 w/bose according to crutchfield.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_12040N...Motorola female (and male) at Crutchfield.com

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_12040NI20/Nissan-Antenna-Adapter.html?c=2&tp=2569&avf=N

Maybe be got the wrong one? The female isnt used in the adapter unless both are used. It wasnt used in his when I installed it, just the male in my alpine and the 2 pins snapped into my adapter.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the first one looks more right but it will still suffer RF phasing issues from having two antennas tied with no diversity system.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

chad said:


> So the male goes to the alpine, the dual pin male goes where? And the female?


If you have to ask where the male and female goes, you may be in for a tranny surprise


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

chad said:


> the first one looks more right but it will still suffer RF phasing issues from having two antennas tied with no diversity system.


Right, they say they have radio but not as good as stock. AM is horrible but fm is supposedly ok. Im just thinking he may have got the wrong antenna adapter and the pins are just too short and not making contact.

I asked him to find the order info so I can see what model was ordered.

By the first one, you mean this

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_12040NI10/Nissan-Antenna-Adapter.html?c=2&tp=2569&s=0

not the pic I posted right?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yes that adapter. The scenario SCREAMS what I went thru with mine when I pulled a dipshit move and did not give the antenna amp power.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks just got one for $8. I think he had the wrong one. I recall that snap.


----------

